# Vet Visit Brag



## Christine1125 (Jan 4, 2013)

I took my 8 month old shepherd for another vet visit the other day. He's always very well behaved and gentle and gets along with anyone and anything. When we walked in there was a woman sitting with her mini pinscher. Immediately she says "your dog looks mean. Is he aggressive? my dog loves every thing and wants to say hi". I ignored the judgement. I am not a big fan of letting my dog greet every dog we see, especially ones we do not know and ones in a vet office, not because I don't trust Bryce, but because I do not trust other owners and other dogs. So I politely declined because of their "size difference" (70 pound Bryce vs a 15 pound min pin). I put Bryce in a "place" on the waiting bench. Its quite funny to see me and my husband sitting on the bench with Bryce sitting next to us waiting for our turn. Anyway, as soon as we sat, the min pin started going nuts at us. Snarling growling barking trying to get to us. She said she "has never seen him like this and doesnt know what got into him". Needless to say I was very happy we didnt have them "meet". As her dog went crazy, Bryce just sat on the bench with a head tilt towards the dog with a "what's your problem" kinda look lol My "big scary mean" german shepherd then went on to lick a three year old little girl who's mother asked if she could pet him  I'm such a proud mama


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Nice !!!... I'm still working towards that day.


SuperG


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Those moments feel so good. You should feel proud. Good boy Bryce.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, those are special moments! Way to go Bryce!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

What a good boy! I hope that the lady with the mini pin got to see Bryce lick the little girl  what a great dog parent moment!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Way to go Bryce!What a proud moment!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Good job!! :thumbup:


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm tickled to hear stories like this. My dogs are the same way at the vet. Little dogs always go ballistic while our GSD's simply go "lolz" and watch.


----------



## Henrik Meurke (Jan 21, 2015)

My GSD absolutely loves the VET. He loves being washed and groomed, I guess it correlates with the vet too


----------

